# Hob



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

We currently have a 4 burner gas hob. Far left stopped igniting last year. No biggie as not really used. Quoted about £100 to fix. Now the one next to it has also stopped igniting. I'm tempted to just replace the entire hob. But not sure to stick with gas or go for induction? 

Any thoughts? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Induction, way cooler and much cleaner


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Just another thought. What's cheaper to use

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris9980 (Nov 2, 2014)

From a practical POV, not all saucepan's will work on induction jobs so that might be something to bear in mind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Induction all the way - I've had them now for 15+ years and superb. 

We found it cheaper to run than gas. 

Instant on / off and has safety controls, so you can lock it.

Also like the fact if you take a pan off, it switches that section off - so not wasting electricity - and switches it back on as soon as you put the pan back on, or if over a time period, completely switches that section off, so can't accident,y leave on. 

No where near as hot to the touch after use as gas or electric hob.

Very quick to heat up and very easy to moderate the heat.

Looks very nice as well as just a sheet of glass  

But - you need pans that have a magnetic base (so will work on an induction hob).

Anything else you want to know ?


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> Induction all the way - I've had them now for 15+ years and superb.
> 
> We found it cheaper to run than gas.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for all that Andy. Very helpful.

What brands do you guys recommend looking at?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

J306TD said:


> Wow thanks for all that Andy. Very helpful.
> 
> What brands do you guys recommend looking at?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


No problems 

Our first was De Detrich and the latest one is a Neff with multi zone.

Bosch are worth a look as are AEG and John Lewis own (made by AEG)

Kind of depends on budget really...


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> No problems
> 
> Our first was De Detrich and the latest one is a Neff with multi zone.
> 
> ...


Cheers Andy. As with everything you get what you pay for. I'd far rather spend a bit and get one that will last

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

We have AEG induction and Pro Gourmet pans from Pro Cook. Bit expensive pans but quality. Frying pans are superb


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Induction all day!

it will literally boil a pan of water as quick as a kettle! It's that good.the one we have has a 6 sense function where by it'll bring a pan of cold water to the boil and reduce to a simmer automatically. 

Not to mention there so easier to clean oh an individual timers for each hob


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Johnsy said:


> Induction all day!
> 
> it will literally boil a pan of water as quick as a kettle! It's that good.the one we have has a 6 sense function where by it'll bring a pan of cold water to the boil and reduce to a simmer automatically.
> 
> Not to mention there so easier to clean oh an individual timers for each hob


That is an awesome feature

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

